# Prowl H2O may soon be labeled for use in grass pastures



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

I was just told by the Agronomist at the Fertilizer Plant that Prowl H2O may soon be labeled for grass pastures and hayfields. Won't be soon enough for me to use it this fall.
Has anyone had any experience with Scythe for the burn down of foxtails in the Spring? You need a special Private Applicator License to use Gramoxone here in Oregon. Apparently not for Scythe, which is an Organic product.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was reading the Prowl label and it looks very promising for Foxtail and Crabgrass. I do not see either nuisance until I remove my first cutting of hay....thats when it seems to germinate for me. I saw on the label if one does a late winter(temperate climates) or early spring application, you likely will need to do another application in late spring. I am thinking I can skip the early application and do a application soon after my first cutting. I have my worst foxtail invasions the summer after I do a fall planting, then the subsequent seasons are not nearly as bad. Working the ground sure gets then stirred up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Your agronomist is about 6 months behind as Prowl H2O was being touted already last February or March. Foxtail giant, ___ green, and ___ yellow are on the label as weeds controlled. See:

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld6CT001.pdf

Don't know the cost/acre, however.

Vincent


----------



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, it is labeled for alfalfa pastures, bermuda pastures, and for perrenial grasses grown for seed. It is not yet labeled for perrenial grass pastures and hayfields. It is supposed to be labeled for grass pastures and hayfields sometime soon.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, thats the impression I got when I read the label online(MSDS). Hopefully it will be sooner than later on its approval for grass hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld6CT001.pdf

according to the link provided it is cleared for alfalfa and bermudagrass hay. I believe it is on pp 14 for alfalfa hay and pp 17 for bermudagrass hay.

Vincent really knows his Stuff. What he does not know he can find out from a few hundred acres of certified experts less than a hour away.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I used a generic version, Stealth, last year. Sprayed during a dry spell in December. Seems to have helped with crabgrass, although it's hard to tell with pre-emergence herbicides. If you don't have alot of bad stuff germinating in the spring, was it the Prowl or was it just a coincidental lower number of viable grass seeds that year? I also put out Pastora which has some pre-emergence. So was it the the Stealth or the Pastora that worked? Or both? Or neither? 
Prowl, before the H2O version, has been used off-label around here for a long time in hay fields and pastures. Don't tell anybody I told you that. ;-)


----------



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, for the info. The problem I have is that the place where I buy my herbicide will not get it for me if it is off label. I guess I can try to order it direct from the manufacturer...can you do that?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

If you do not believe me nor DR Haby, contact your State Forage Specialest for his ungarbled word.

I quote myself. 
*hay wilson in TX 
According to vhaby's link it is cleared for alfalfa and bermudagrass hay.

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld6CT001.pdf

according to the link provided it is cleared for alfalfa and bermudagrass hay. I believe it is on pp 14 for alfalfa hay and pp 17 for bermudagrass hay.

Vincent really knows his Stuff. What he does not know he can find out from a few hundred acres of certified experts less than a hour away.*


----------

